# How to build your Olympic Lifting Platform



## Doublebase (Oct 17, 2010)

Came across this nice How To, in my searching.

DIY: How to Build an Olympic Weightlifting Platform - Straight to the Bar


----------



## MDR (Oct 17, 2010)

Very cool.  Looks like you could put it together pretty cheaply as well.  Nice post


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 17, 2010)

Now if only I could save up $1200+ for a quality barbell and some bumper plates...


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 18, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Now if only I could save up $1200+ for a quality barbell and some bumper plates...



Yeah, the bumper plates are pricey.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 18, 2010)

What's the point of a platform? What does it offer for the lifts that a standard hard gym floor won't?


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 19, 2010)

Phineas said:


> What's the point of a platform? What does it offer for the lifts that a standard hard gym floor won't?



It is sturdier for when you are performing olympic style lifts.  Also, during olympic lifting you tend to drop the weight from shoulder height therefore you will want a nice surface for the weight to bounce on.  Protecting your floor and your weights


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 19, 2010)

It's for protecting your bumper plates mainly.

With a good platform and a good set of bumpers, the bar isn't going to bounce much even if you drop it with 225+ lbs. of bumpers loaded.


----------

